# Norton Internet Security 2007 Product Key Issue



## junlee (May 6, 2007)

I have vista. My trial version of norton that came with my new computer is expring so I bought internet security 2007 with an install CD for XP. My understanding is that the product key should work for both XP and Vista. In the internet security application product key section, I tried to enter in the 25 digit key. I noticed that in the 1st empty field, my curser would move onto the next field before I could type all the 5 digits. This happens in every field and I find myself not being able to enter in all my product key digits. What am I doing wrong? thanks...


----------



## mrbhappy (Jun 27, 2007)

nice


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't install the CD, download the Vista compatible 2007.2 version from here: http://www.symantec.com/home_homeof...ish&module=NUCWV&error=OScheck&build=standard

However you are right in that they take the same key and I believe it is 4 that go in each box not 5, are you sure you are using the right key, the one of the new NIS 2007 package?


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

junlee said:


> I have vista. My trial version of norton that came with my new computer is expring so I bought internet security 2007 with an install CD for XP. My understanding is that the product key should work for both XP and Vista. In the internet security application product key section, I tried to enter in the 25 digit key. I noticed that in the 1st empty field, my curser would move onto the next field before I could type all the 5 digits. This happens in every field and I find myself not being able to enter in all my product key digits. What am I doing wrong? thanks...


i need to know some more about how and what all do u click to go to the place whr u r typing the prod key ..i want u to make sure that u r not entering the prod key wher its asking for prod serial as is different then product key and 20 digits only

i am not sure if u r trying to reactvate the same prod that was on thr on this computer or reinstall. ..i want u to make sure that the prod on ur computer is norton internet securty too. since u have purchased norton internet security and not norton anti virus..
and for your info the norton internet security 2006 key works for 2007 be it windows xp or vista..and some goes for norton antivirus too
**let me know more details i will be able to resolve this issue for u


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just a thought, why not contact Symantec?


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

if anyone of u has used the about suggestion that i posted and has able to resolve the issue pls let me know


----------



## dark_cloud (Jul 4, 2007)

the norton package you have bought is seemingly for only xp and not compatible with vista, could you not just get a refund on your norton xp package and then purchase the vista version.

i had a similar problem except i just looked at the box and saw it wasnt vista compatible.


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

junlee said:


> I have vista. My trial version of norton that came with my new computer is expring so I bought internet security 2007 with an install CD for XP. My understanding is that the product key should work for both XP and Vista. In the internet security application product key section, I tried to enter in the 25 digit key. I noticed that in the 1st empty field, my curser would move onto the next field before I could type all the 5 digits. This happens in every field and I find myself not being able to enter in all my product key digits. What am I doing wrong? thanks...


try to download nis2007.3 which is compatible with windows vista and xp..but this will not resolve ur problem since ur issue is related to activation as u mentioned..that means ur product key that u r typing in are is not correct...or some other setting on the computer that is not matching the server info..i can get ur key varified if u provide it to me. and let u know if its incorrect along with ur email address
and to download the nis7.3 use the following link
www.symantec.com/newnis


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It may be that the problem which is *over a month old* has already been fixed.


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

yeh i had the same problem. You have to get the Vista compatible Norton anti virus as Dark_cloud posted.


----------



## kingkori (Jul 26, 2007)

First pull up your Norton protection center. Then click on the right tab which say Norton Internet Security. Go do to the support tab and click. Go down to subscription and acct. info. click subscription. You'll see three options. Choose the second one that says restore my prod key. You will then be taken to a screen to enter your 25 digit prod key.


----------



## kingkori (Jul 26, 2007)

First pull up your Norton protection center. Then click on the right tab which say Norton Internet Security. Go do to the support tab and click. Go down to subscription and acct. info. click subscription. You'll see three options. Choose the second one that says restore my prod key. You will then be taken to a screen to enter your 25 digit prod key.


----------

